# GT: Kings @ Pacers 3/17



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






@








Sacramento Kings 33-31 @ Indiana Pacers 32-29

Friday March 17th at 4:00 PM PST; 7:00 PM EST


Kings Projected Starters:







/







/







/







/








Mike Bibby - Kevin Martin - Ron Artest - Kenny Thomas - Brad Miller

Pacers Projected Starters:







/







/







/







/








Jamaal Tinsley - Stephen Jackson - Peja Stojakavic - Scott Pollard - Jeff Foster

Q's Prediction: Pacers win 94-89​*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

who thinks ESPN should buy the game out and broadcast it?

Me. i want to see this game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> who thinks ESPN should buy the game out and broadcast it?
> 
> Me. i want to see this game.


 your not the only one


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

being a kings fan, i know what peja's weaknesses are. Trust me, Artest will shut him down. Peja is not a good ball handler and doesn't play defense himself. Look for artest to have big game. Bibby can take advatange of Tinsley, too. 5 straight wins for the guys in purple, we got this one 93-88


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> being a kings fan, i know what peja's weaknesses are. Trust me, Artest will shut him down. Peja is not a good ball handler and doesn't play defense himself. Look for artest to have big game. Bibby can take advatange of Tinsley, too. 5 straight wins for the guys in purple, we got this one 93-88


 So do u expect trapping and pressing Peja more?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

The Pacers always play well, regardless of who is hurt or anything else. No way will this be a cake walk. They have the potential to make it tough for us to score, so we have to do the same. 

Peja can't create offense against Trenton Hassell, let alone Artest, but if Indy puts Ron in a position where he has to help, Peja will hit open shots. He has at least regained that since the trade. But since Peja can't post to save his live and Jackson can and will post Martin, we should switch that matchup some. 

Bonzi and Shareef have been solid off the bench. In fact, Bonzi being able to match up with Odom, who is 5 inches taller than him, saved us against the Lakers. But same as every game, watch Bibby and Miller shoot, and you will know how the Kings are doing. Artest can take some of that burden if he continues to score as well as he did against LA, however.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, Francisco, Please come back!! This game is 17 days after he got hurt, and I want to see what we look like at full power.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> So do u expect trapping and pressing Peja more?


not necessarily, he's not the kind of guy who you always have to double when he recieves the ball. What the Kings, mainly Artest, need to do is avoid giving him any good looks and make him take it inside where he turns the ball over.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Should be a good game. One of the most anticipated for sure.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kings should take this no matter what my original prediction was. Indy is just full of injuries and the Kings are pretty much gelling since acquiring Ron Artest.


----------



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

This should be an easy win for the Kings as long as they stay focused and dont let their emotions dictate the game. Emotions are going to be everywhere on the court tonight but I think the Kings are better for it and will take Indy with little trouble.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck guys. :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sacramental said:


> being a kings fan, i know what peja's weaknesses are. Trust me, Artest will shut him down. Peja is not a good ball handler and doesn't play defense himself.


While in Indy, Peja hasn't shown much towards ball handling, but he's a much better defender than I thought. Also, he's actually a good rebounder. Scary.



> Bibby can take advatange of Tinsley, too.


Johnson should see about equal minutes to Tinsley, and he's a much better defender.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was a nice game. Artest showed his old self: Trying to do too much.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Peja: 20 Points/12 Rebounds/2 Assists/1 Steal/1 Block on 8-13 FG Shooting
Artest: 18 Points/5 Rebounds/2 Assists/2 Steals/0 Blocks on 6-22 FG Shooting


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I missed the game, but I see Peja decided to have his one good rebounding game out of 20 against us. I'm not surprised Ron has an off night shooting, it's a complicated offense and he is still not used to being so involved. 

Too bad to lose, but since it was on the road, I am not surprised.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good game (i love granger :clap: )

anyways good luck with your next game and the rest of the season


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks! And we love Ronnie! Even if he had a shaky game tonight. Good effort by both teams and bad coaching from ours.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Auggie said:


> good game (i love granger :clap: )
> 
> anyways good luck with your next game and the rest of the season


We love Granger = understatement of the century. Good game and good luck with Artest. He's a helluva talent and I hope he continues to stay out of trouble for you guys. There should be no reason that we both can't win in this trade.

And for whoever said that Peja had 1 good rebounding game out of 20, check his Pacer stats. He's been averaging about 7 rpg with us and that includes a handful of crappy rebounding games. He usually grabs about 8.


----------



## chris_xx (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow..Peja blew up!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

absolutebest said:


> We love Granger = understatement of the century. Good game and good luck with Artest. He's a helluva talent and I hope he continues to stay out of trouble for you guys. There should be no reason that we both can't win in this trade.
> 
> And for whoever said that Peja had 1 good rebounding game out of 20, check his Pacer stats. He's been averaging about 7 rpg with us and that includes a handful of crappy rebounding games. He usually grabs about 8.


I checked them before I posted in the first place. He is rebounding the same as he did at times when he was here, but the simple fact remains that Peja's motivation comes and goes in all areas of the game, not just rebounding.


----------

